Ask HN: Are There Any Popular/Interesting Non-English Programming Languages? - bayonetz
======
informatimago
It would depend on what you mean by "are" (only now?, in the past? in the
future?), by "popular" (is a programming language used by one person popular?
by two?), by "interesting" (is brainfuck interesting), by "non-English" (is
APL non-English?).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_languages) [https://www.quora.com/Are-there-programming-
languages-in-lan...](https://www.quora.com/Are-there-programming-languages-in-
languages-other-than-English-language)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7700691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7700691)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9874488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9874488)

------
jonjacky
Ramsey Nasser's languages in Arabic:

Scheme-like: [https://github.com/nasser/\---](https://github.com/nasser/---)

Ruby-like: [http://animalnewyork.com/2014/artists-notebook-ramsey-
nasser...](http://animalnewyork.com/2014/artists-notebook-ramsey-nasser/)

~~~
bayonetz
Thanks for the pointers.

